# Aging eyes



## MetalMan52

Unfortunately I'm at the point where my eyesight is on a downward spiral. I shoot both rifle and pistol and am having a hell of a time with the sights. What type of glasses have people tried to correct this? It almost seems like you need a pair set for pistol shooting and another for rifles. Even then it's still a tradeoff. I can see the pistol sights clearly but the target is blurry or it's the other way around, blurry sights and clear target. Old eyes are a real pain.
What are others doing? I do use a scope for some types of shooting but for others iron sights are required.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Mike Barham

You have presbyopia, which gets us all as we get older. People who are nearsighted (myopic) can hold off a few extra years, but it gets us all in the end. If you can't see the sights properly through reading glasses, ask your eye doc for an "intermediate" prescription, for viewing objects at arm's length. This will give you a clear view of the sights with your arm(s) outstretched.

Other options:

* If you use an isosceles stance when shooting pistols, try Weaver. This will bring the sights closer to your eyes, and possibly into the field of view on your reading glasses.
* If you aren't wearing reading glasses yet, try an isosceles stance with the gun pushed way out. They don't call presbyopia "short arm disease" for nothing.
* Laser sights work great for folks who have a hard time seeing close objects.
* Check out the XS Big Dot sights (http://www.xssights.com/store/handgun.html).


----------



## TOF

I, at 67, am near sighted and can read without correction. I cant focus sharply on either rifle or handgun sights with or without my distance glasses. I tried intermediate focal length glasses but they tend to make me dizzy or confused. 

What I have settled on is acceptance of less than sharp focus on sights but very good view of my target. I simply set the center (windage) of the blurry sight Immediately below the part of the target I wish to hit and miraculously a hole appears near where I want it to. This works reasonably well out to 100 yds. I think it works a bit like instinctive archery. If you are holding the firearm correctly it will point and hit where you are looking.

A front sight in near red orange with black rear works best for me. I recently installed a Dawson Red Fibre optic front on my M&P40. The high intensity center seems to be clearer than painted fronts. I haven't used it much it yet so the jury is still out.

I understand that when the cataracts ripen and can be removed my sight should recover significantly. Till then we just have to make do.

I use scopes for hunting.

Good luck and have fun while you can.

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan

I Agree With Mike On The Big Dot. I Had One On A Glock, I Could See It Well Without Glasses. I Am Not A Fan Of The Express Rear Sight Though.
When I Had The Commander Customized I Set Up My Sights With My Vision In Mind. If You Go With A Narrow Blade Front And A Wide Apature Rear, It Lets Mor Light Around The Sides And Its Easier To See The Front Sight.


----------



## DJ Niner

I used to hang out with a bunch of older Bullseye shooters when I was but a young pup (MANY moons ago). A couple of them were experiencing the same vision problems you are reporting, and the Merit Optical Attachment is what they used to overcome this problem for target shooting (can also be used in some hunting situations). Not so useful in self-defense scenarios, though.

I've been keeping the link handy, as I figure I'm about 2-5 years from needing it myself.

An online article:
http://www.gunblast.com/MeritOptical.htm

The company:
http://www.meritcorporation.com/
(click the "How They Work" link on the left side)

I have no relationship with the company, but I know more than a few firearms enthusiasts who have extended their "shooting careers" by using this device.


----------



## MetalMan52

*Eyes*

Thanks for the replies and link.
That merit device looks interesting, I'm going to try it out. I'll post the results.
Thanks again,
Pat


----------



## neophyte

*old eyes*

MetalMan52: Sir; I have 1 scope and 10 + stock iron sights:smt033 It sucks.
My preference; iron sights; Bi, nor Trifocals work for me. 
Between shaking like a sewing machine on high and the sights:smt083
At another forum; many have talked about the 'lasik'. Most have highly praised the procedure.


----------



## Mike Barham

neophyte said:


> At another forum; many have talked about the 'lasik'. Most have highly praised the procedure.


LASIK generally works well for people with stable myopia and not a great deal of astigmatism. It works less well with presbyopic eyes, since they generally continue to degrade as the patient ages.


----------



## neophyte

*presbyopia*

Peer-Reviewed Literature:
Surgical Correction of Presbyopia
Nearly all studies reviewed commented that proper patient selection and extensive education are crucial to the success of presbyopic correction. However, no treatment modality yields nearly 100% success in visual performance and comfort. The simplest technique to mask presbyopia is monovision, which is extremely successful

Folks; a few years ago a spring broke on a tool that I was working on. Hit me square in the eye, knocked the s--t out of me. Received 2 cornea cuts on the outer side. What a frigging mess. No blood No stitches 
I have worn glasses since childhood and eyes have remained much the same. 20-65+- both eyes. Could read without glasses. 
Went to eye surgeon; he said wait until it heals and we'll know what to do.
Year later 6 different lens replacements; I could see. Nearly 20-20 out of the damaged eye. A shock to say the least. I could see things that I haven't ever seen including with glasses.
Shock value. Having spent nearly 50yrs with glasses needed for distance; I could now see the 'mortar lines' in buildings across from the office out at about 100yds. Folks I can see. Now the down side.
By accident I have monovision. What does it mean.
Cannot read a thing out of the Right eye, left eye I still need the Lens to distance see. Left eye for reading, Right eye for distance.
It took me awhile to adjust, cause I didn't have all the information I just didn't understand how it worked.
Now about 4-5 years later I still see distance and for shooting with yellow lenses I'm good to go; except the 'iron sight' are difficult. Only own 1 scope for a long gun.
I wasn't a candidate before but by accident I have practical experience

The information provided was take directly from 12-07 medical journal review. Do notice the procedure MASK presbyopia


----------



## JeffWard

crimson trace, arma laser, etc...

I have 20/17 and 20/17 vision... still.

But for defensive shooting, nothing works like a laser. Both eyes focused on the target, and periferal vision unobstructed...


----------



## P35

A good eye doctor can adjust your glasses for your needs.
Tell him what your needs are:smt023
Cheers
J


----------



## Mike Barham

JeffWard said:


> But for defensive shooting, nothing works like a laser. Both eyes focused on the target, and periferal vision unobstructed...


Unless you shoot in bright light. The Arizona sun completely washes out the red dot from all my Crimson Trace lasers. Of course, most defensive shootings occur in hours of lower light, but most people _practice_ in daylight, so I am not sure lasers are the complete answer.

Lasers do take some training to use effectively. Crimson Trace has a traveling training roadshow.


----------



## gmaske

I'm on the other side of cataract surgery and it is not the greatest thing for pistol sights. Back years ago when I shot a lot with my S&W 586 I fell in love with the red ramp front sight with a white outline millitt rear target sight. I can still see it well with less than perfect eyes. It is much easier to line up than the three dots on black background of my Ruger P345. I'm trying to figure out a solution to the Ruger problem. Ruger in an atempt to protect the white dots has also seen fit to counter sink the suckers pretty deep so they don't reflect light very well either which compounds the problem. I have been a close one eye shooter all my life cause I thought you was suppose to do it that way....I'm gonna start trying it with both eyes and see how it works for me. The new Ruger has got me interested in punching paper again. I hadn't pulled the trigger on anything for nearly 20 years. I've always been right side domenent with hand an eye. Here's a first try target at 25 yards with the Ruger after a 20 year layoff. This was standing with a two hand hold. First shot DA all the rest SA. The one hole on the left is a flyer from the next target to the left. Things went down hill in a hurry as I was flinching pretty bad after the first Mag full of ammo. I knew I had a good pistol and I hadn't lost all my ability when I looked at that first target. I'm kinda proud of it actually.


----------



## dourdave

I'm an old fart. I cannot focus on the front sight, period. I am interested only in honing my self defense skills and will happily forsake any challenge to "targrt shoot". 

I have practiced, and continue to hone, my point shooting abilities. I will meet an adversary when I am wearing my "body enhancements" designed for normal life and not those special items designed for "good shooting". 

I have recently discovered a practice tactic that has improved my "point shooting" tremendously: I concentrate on where I want to hit--not where I have hit. My groupings are now within 3" at 21 feet. A shooter, wiser than me, advised that I do not concentrate on where the hit was. He was Right !! 

I continue to use what I think are the sights to align "the gun" to the target. "The gun" is the important item for me. I use handguns with no-dot sights, two dot sights and three dot sights. I aim the gun. I hit the "X".

Dave


----------



## Baldy

I would say that's some fine shooting. That way better than I can shoot for sure as my old eyes are about wore out. I stay in the 7 to 10yd range about 99% of the time.


----------



## gmaske

dourdave
Hmmmm......Very good reply! I spent a lot of time firing that S&W single action target style because you couldn't hit the side of a barn with it DA. I didn't know about spring kits back then and could only afford to shoot because I reloaded a lot. Buying the equipment to reload was a major hurtle back then and I only had the bare esentials. I still have the same mentality as I'll sift the snow with my hands for the spent brass of my new toy. Anyway my whole focus has changed on the way I want to practice and you reminded me again of that fact. Thanks:smt023


----------



## gmaske

Baldy said:


> I would say that's some fine shooting. That way better than I can shoot for sure as my old eyes are about wore out. I stay in the 7 to 10yd range about 99% of the time.


That was slow careful firing mind you. I still remember most of the little I learned about target shooting. Mostly breathing and things like that.


----------



## Charlie

Good grief!!! Do we HAVE to talk about his eye thing? I think I'm just gonna' try to talk any bad guys into just getting closer to me if there is a problem. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## khellandros66

I am not many diopters off but I am cross eye dominate, so i would say focus on being able to shoot with both eyes open as much as you can.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## gfmun

*Me too*

I have the same problem. I am also left eye dominant and shoot right handed. Keeping both eyes open is a problem as I see two sets of sights and am not sure which ones to use. I have tried just about everything advertised or on one forum or another and here is what works for me.

#1. Truglo TFOs are wonderful, but not stable, lots of problems with them and I am sending another set back, but they are nice.

#2. Get a nice little file and open up the rear sight and try a bunch of different colors on the front sight to see what works best for you.

#3. Open up the rear sight and use any fiber optic sight you would like as long as the rear sight is really opened up so you can see daylight on both sides.

And, if you find anything that works, please post it !

thanks, George


----------

